# Yard radius with passenger cars?



## irontodd (Aug 28, 2014)

My son (3) is totally into trains, what kid isn't? I am trying to get into the hobby with him, since I didn't get to build the empire I wanted when I was a lad. At this point we have the Bachmann Thoroughbred set, a few extra straight and a couple extra cars to go with it. We recently went to visit the Royal Gorge in Colorado, and my wife suggested we get the Royal Gorge model train also from Bachmann. I know that pretty much the "absolute" minimum radius for the Passenger cars that come with this set is 22, which is supplied with the Royal Gorge set. The thoroughbred comes with 18" curves. Now, I'd like to, if at all possible, integrate the two track sets, add a couple switches, and be able to park each in a "yard" and operate one at a time in an oval. So my question is this:

*Would the long passenger cars navigate an 18" curve at a slow speed, such as one would drive the train in and out of the "yard"?* 

I can't just open the new set and try it out now because, we intend on having Santa give the new train to him this Christmas.

Basically, I'm trying to make use of the most track without having to replace much. He has a birthday coming up soon too, and he would be more than delighted to get some new track/switches/etc.

What I'm trying to avoid is him getting a set that he can't fully use the day he gets it. You may be familiar with the 5P's - Prior Planning Prevents Poor Performance. 

Thanks in advance,
Todd


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

If those Royal Gorge cars negotiate an 18" radius at all you
will not be pleased with the way they look. The ends of the
cars beyond the trucks will swing very wide and could possibly
touch or even derail each other.

The best suggestion is for you to get HO flex track. It comes in
three foot long sections and is designed to easily flex to make
the curves that you want. That way you can keep all of your
curves to the 22" minimum. It is joined the same way
as the sectional track that comes with the sets.

You would want to attach the
flex track to a, preferably, plywood base. It can be glued or
screwed down. You could do this in the time between now
and Christmas so the surprise with be even greater.

Don


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

Don hit the nail on the head. I great recommendation if you have the room. My minimum radius is 32 inches and even with that broad of a curve, passenger cars still look a bit strange with the little over hange they have, but it's something I have to live with. So to the question of running them on an 18 inch radius at slow speeds, depending on the cars, they should work.


----------



## irontodd (Aug 28, 2014)

Thanks for the responses guys. I appreciate the input on how things will "look" but all I really care about right now is it going to "work". This is to be shared by my 3-year-old son and me. I can't tack down the track, he likes to rearrange the tracks all too frequently to make the flex track an option. I understand that in the long run it's cheaper to go with the flextrack route, but I really am set on not having to fasten anything down just yet. Also space is limited (today) before we get into our next house in the next year or two, so I'm only allowed to get away with a 4x8 board right now. I'm hoping to maximize the outer oval with 22 radius and round-and-round operation, definitely too soon (again the kiddo is just 3) to focus on switching operations. He wants to see the trains go around in a circle. I just would like to be able to park one train at a time (I'll be teaching him how to do this). switch over to another spur and pull that train out onto the mainline.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

My last layout had 18r turns. I found that using passenger cars by Tyco was the answer. They are cheap on EBay, durable and lighted. Granted they are not as accurate detail wise but the fun factor is there. My two kids loved them. Also I do not have any fear of them damaging the detail etc. Only thing I did was glue some pennies inside for added weight.

My new lay out is all 24 r or greater, guess what the kids still like the Tyco cars better than the better ones I have since received.


----------



## irontodd (Aug 28, 2014)

*It Works*

It Works! We got the HO Royal Gorge set from Bachmann and while it comes with 22 radius track it has no problem navigating the 18 Radius curves we have on our layout.
trying to embed this video:
http://youtu.be/SK_t2d_cvds


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

irontodd said:


> It Works! We got the HO Royal Gorge set from Bachmann and while it comes with 22 radius track it has no problem navigating the 18 Radius curves we have on our layout.


Great to hear that, Todd. I'm sure he will really enjoy that layout you've made. Sometimes it pays to just experiment and see how things work. Have fun with your son!! :appl:


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Fantastic. Beautiful train.

Now, lets get some more turnouts so you can do
some Switching. That's when it gets fun. The
more spur tracks and industries the better.

You can even make a game of it. You could create a
manifest. And your son could build a train from that. 
And vs/vs. 

Don


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

This picture has 85 foot passenger cars coming out of the yard on my layout. My minimum radius is 32 inches, but the yard lead is closer to 40 inches. All of the turnouts in the yard are #6 and due to space limitations I had to use a double crossover and it is no problem at all running the train through the turnouts. 










I am fortunate to have to room for a larger radius minimum, but unfortunately long passenger cars to look strange on small radius curves. Why not look into flex track and not lock yourself into a designated radius. 

Years back when I first got out of the service I was in train withdrawal and due to limited space living in an apartment built a small N scale layout. The people at Orange Blossom Hobbies suggested flex track and I never looked back. I started my layout hand laying code 70 track and ended up finishing with flex track. Using flex track it is also a lot easier to make things fit without having to use sectional track and trying to get the right length of track to make things work. Also you will have less joints in your track using flex track.


----------

